# 2011 Trek Hifi Plus or 2012 Trek Superfly 100 al



## Wolf57 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hows it going! Right now im in a tough decision of which 29er would be the better deal, price wise, component wise etc. 

At my lbs they still have a 2011 trek hifi plus new on year end clearance for a total of 1800. Not used, not a return. The price is with tax included. Just rounded it even. 

But i really like the 2012 superfly 100 al. they can order it but the total would be around 2500 im guessing. Is the 2012 s-fly worth it for 700 more? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that Trek is just replacing the Hifi with the name "Superfly 100 AL" It's essentially the same bike. The frame for the Hifi has always just been the AL version of the Superfly 100. What you need to look at is the componants on the bikes and compare them. See if it is worth the extra cost to get the new one. In my experience they generally keep the same level of componants to the next year or sometimes downgrade. So you LBS might have a better bike for the money. But if your are the type to have the newest thing out there or you simply like the paint job of the new one better, go for it.


----------



## VicnPA (Dec 3, 2008)

I Bought the 2011 HiFi Plus on clearance for $1700. I put a High end wheelset and a few X9 parts and still came in way under a 2012 bike and for my money it's now a much better bike. (I had the wheels and parts so there was no extra cost to me). The HiFi/Superfly 100's are hard to beat for the money, though they are a bit on the heavy side.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

Wolf57 said:


> Hows it going! Right now im in a tough decision of which 29er would be the better deal, price wise, component wise etc.
> 
> At my lbs they still have a 2011 trek hifi plus new on year end clearance for a total of 1800. Not used, not a return. The price is with tax included. Just rounded it even.
> 
> But i really like the 2012 superfly 100 al. they can order it but the total would be around 2500 im guessing. Is the 2012 s-fly worth it for 700 more? Any help would be appreciated


The bikes are spec'd almost the same, with the major difference being that the 2012 has a Fox fork vs the RS Reba on the 2011. Is the Fox worth an extra $700? That's for you to decide. I prefer Fox, but $700 is a lot of money.


----------

